# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  .:. الدعاء للقلب المكسور الغالي .:.

## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


الله يعافيك أخي القلب المكسور وقومك بسلامه ...

----------


## أمير العاشقين

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


الله يعافيك أخي القلب المكسور وقومك بسلامه ...

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

(اللهي بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها الهي عافي القلب المكسور بفضلك وبحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين,,..,,)

ربي يعطيك العافيه ان شاء الله وتقوم بصحه وســلامه,..,,.

لؤلؤة البحر..,,..,

----------


## بنوتة توتة

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## القلب المرح

اتمنى ان يتواصل الدعاء لمشرفنا الغالي  

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## القمره

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
والف سلا مه على قلبك ياالغالي

----------


## بحر الشوق

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
والف سلا مه على قلبك ياالغالي

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
* يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك أخينا الكريم .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم*
*اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*


*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*


*مع خالص دعائي لك أخينا الكريم* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## amili

باسمه تعالى 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع أسمه شيىء في الأرض ولا في السماء  وهو السميع العليم بسم الله الشافي المعافي  اللهم أسألك يا من هو ويا من ليس هو إلا هو أسألك بحق محمد وآله أن تصلي وتسلم عليهم أجمعين وأن تعافي كل موال وموالية وتبعد عنهم كل أذية من الإنس والجن وأن تمن على الأخ الحبيب الغال القلب المكسور  بالشفاء العاجل كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب بك يا الله بمحمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين وأم البنين وأبي الفضل العباس وزينب الحوراء وعلي بن الحسين ومحمد بن علي وجعفر بن محمد وموسى بن جعفر وعلي بن موسى ومحمد بن علي وعلى بن محمد والحسن بن علي والقائم المنتظر عليهم السلام أشفه وعافة من كل سوء يا أرحم الراحمين وصلي اللهم على  سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين . 

عاملي

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## العاشــق

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

|56|  
اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## الملان

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## توأم الفرح

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


سلامات خيو .. ماتشوف شر والله ..

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك أخينا الكريم .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## الإنسان

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


الله يعافيك أخي القلب المكسور وقومك بسلامه ...

----------


## دمــ قلب ــعة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))

الهي

.. نقسم عليك بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها ..
والسر المستودع فيها ..
لهذا المريض ولمرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
اللهم شافهم بشفائك .. وداوهم بدوائك..

والبسهم لباس العافية يا كريم .. يا من اسمه دواء , وذكره شفاء 

بحق محمد وآل محمد ..

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه ووعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طيلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

تحياتي ..

----------


## سراب الليل

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## My tears

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك أخينا الكريم .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

أسألـك يا ربي بحـق محمـد وآل بيته الاطهار عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام أن تلبـس القلب المكسور ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة 

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
 


اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

أسألـك يا ربي بحـق محمـد وآل بيته الاطهار عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام أن تلبـس القلب المكسور ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة

----------


## نور علي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

أسألـك يا ربي بحـق محمـد وآل بيته الاطهار عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام أن تلبـس القلب المكسور ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة 

**(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
*


*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

أسألـك يا ربي بحـق محمـد وآل بيته الاطهار عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام أن تلبـس القلب المكسور ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة 
*

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك أخينا الكريم .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم*
*اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*


*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## ahmed

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم*
*اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*


*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## سعيد درويش

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع تمنياتي لك بالشفاء العاجل أخيك سعيد درويش

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## بحر الشوق

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


الله يعافيك أخي القلب المكسور وقومك بسلامه ...

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*


*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*
*.. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*


*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*
*.. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*




*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*
*.. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

نــعم جدد الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور
 


(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*



*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*






*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## نور علي

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

نــعم جدد الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور



(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*



*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*






*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*

*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*

*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## دلوعه

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*



مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمت عليك بام المصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بفاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بالطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*




*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*

----------


## أمــل

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*

*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*

*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## القمره

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*

*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*

*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## ahmed

نيابه عن القلب المكسور اشكر كل من دعاء له من قلبه وهو الان بصحه جيده وفى فترت نقاها وسوف يخرج من المستشفى قريبا باذن الله ويبلغكم السلام جميعا ويقول لكم وحشتوه والرجاء منكم مواصلت الدعاء له بشفاء

----------


## أنت العزيز

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


الله يعافيك أخي القلب المكسور وقومك بسلامه ...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*

*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*

*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

نــعم جدد الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور
*


*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..



**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
**يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

*




*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل 
*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور


(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..




مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم ahmed ..* 
*والله يقوم أخي الكريم .. القلب المكسور بالسلامه ..* 
*ننتظر تواجده ..* 

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*



*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*
*.. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## القلب المرح

(*( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*



*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*
*.. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## القلب المرح

بســــــم اللـــــــه الرحمـــــــــــــــن الرحيــــم

(*( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## سعيد درويش

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم



(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخيك سعيد درويش

----------


## القلب المرح

بســــــم اللـــــــه الرحمـــــــــــــــن الرحيــــم

(*( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم*
*اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*


*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## القمره

بســــــم اللـــــــه الرحمـــــــــــــــن الرحيــــم

(*( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

بســــــم اللـــــــه الرحمـــــــــــــــن الرحيــــم

(*( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد

**(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
**يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

*



*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*
*.. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
**يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

*



*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*
*.. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*

*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*

*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## My tears

*بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد*

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
**يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

*



*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا الكريم القلب المكسور ..*
*.. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## القلب المرح

بســــــم اللـــــــه الرحمـــــــــــــــن الرحيــــم

(*( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## القلب المرح

*بســــــم اللـــــــه الرحمـــــــــــــــن الرحيــــم

(**( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم
اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..


**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
**أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
**يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

*



*مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

جددوا الدعاء الى اخي الغالي القلب المكسور

(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..

مع خالص دعائي لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل

----------


## المستجير

*نسال الله له الشفاء العاجل والصحه والسلامه*

----------


## ابو طارق

**بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم**
**اللهـم صـل علـى محمـد وآل محمـد**

*(( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)*

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..*


*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*
*أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء*

*يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم ..* 
*أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..*
*يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه ..* 
*مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..*
*يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..*
*وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*





*مع خالص دعائنا لك بـالشفــاء العاجـل أخينا العزيز القلب المكسور ..*

*اخوك محمود سعد من لبنان*

----------


## ahmed

اخوانى اخواتى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فى هذا اليوم وببركت محمد وال بيته الاكرام ص 
خرج القلب المكسور معافه ومشافه من المستشفى وهو الان فى فترت نقاهه ويمكن او لايمكن يتواجد فى المنتدى لبضعت ايام وسوف يرد لكم سالم ان شاء الله فى المنتدى بعدغياب دام تقريبا الشهر لكم من التحيه والاحترام 
واشكرا جميع من دعاء له بلشفه ومن سال عنه وان شاء الله لايراكم مكروه
اخوكم احمد

----------


## دلوعه

*بســــــم اللـــــــه الرحمـــــــــــــــن الرحيــــم

(**( اللهم عافي القلب المكسور من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي القلب المكسور بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن القلب المكسور وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي القلب المكسور..

أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء
أمـن يجيـب المضطـر إذا دعـاه ويكشـف السـوء

يـا الله يـا كريـم يـا رحمـن يـا رحيـم .. 
أسألـك بحـق محمـد وآلـ محمـد أن لبـس مريضنـا ثـوب الصحـة والعافيـة ..
يـا مـن لا يخيـب مـن دعـاه .. ولا يقطـع رجـاء مـن رجـاه .. 
مـنّ علـى مريضنـا ومرضـى المؤمنيـن بالشفـاء بحـق محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
يـا محمـود بحـق محمـد ويـا عالـي بحـق علـي ويـا فاطـر بحـق فاطمـة ويا محسـن بحـق الحسـن ويـا قديـم الإحسـان بحـق الحسيـن وبحـق التسعـة المعصوميـن مـن ذريـة الحسيـن اشـفي القلب المكسور و مرضـى المؤمنيـن و جميـع مرضـى المسلميـن ..
وصلـى الله علـى محمـد وآلــه الطيبيـن الطاهـريــن ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الحمد لله على سلامته
ومايشوف شر ان شالله
شمعه

----------


## القلب المرح

*الف الحمد الله على سلامتك اخوي القلب المكسور*
*وان شاء الله نشوفك دايم معافى* 
*تحياتي المخلصه لك..*

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم .. ahmed .. 
والله يعطيك العافيه .. وجزاك الله خيراً .. وما تقصر ..* 
*ألــف الحمــد الله علـى السلامــه أخي الكريـم القلب المكســور ..* 
*ومــا تشــوف شــر إن شــاء الله ..* 
*وننتـظر تواجــدك ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. اختك My tears ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

ألف الحمد الله على سلامتك اخوي .. القلب المكسور ..

وان شاء الله نشوفك منور المنتدى ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المكسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني واخواتي بعد غياب طال حوال الشهر ونصف ويعود السبب الى وجودي في المستشفى ،،،  رجعت الى المنتدى 

والاعضاء المتالقين والرائعين بسلامه وذالك بفضل الله ثم دعائكم لي ،،، واشكر كل من تواجد على هذه الصفحة المتواضعه ،،، واشــكر كــل من نور هـذا الصـفحة ومن دعى لي من خــالص قـلبه ..

هـذا انا اليوم اجــدد لكم تواجدي ان شاء الله ،،، ببركة الله ..


اشكركم من خـالص قلبي على هـذا الاسـرة الرائـعه والمتماسكه ،،


تحياتي ،، لهـذا الصرح الرائع 

القلب المكسور

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الف الف حمد لله على سلامة اخونا القلب المكسور 

ونسئل الله ان يمن علية بالشفاء التام 

والعودة لحياته العادية في اسرع وقت 

مع الدعاء له ولكل الموالين 

محمود سعد

----------

